# FS: Uarus and plecos



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

****Updated post below. New Uarus on the way... ****

The previous batch of Uarus sold and right away James and Penny spawned again. The babies are growing well (and quickly) and I will let people know when they are ready for sale.

By the way, if anyone else is interested in Silver-tip BN plecos, I have several available for $5 each or 5/$20. They will be assorted sizes from 1½ inches to 2½ inches. The little ones will grow fast in your tank because they do not stop eating!

No plants at the moment.


----------



## dsjohnster (Apr 26, 2010)

*uarus*

Hi Anessa,

Good to know you're feeling better. Claire Loney placed a uaru order for 8 with you on behalf of me-we may share the batch. Could you tell me what sort of water parameters they are accustomed to so I can match it. Also what is the price??

Dennis St John


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes. I have your order on hold. I'm selling them for $12 each. All of the Uarus are now accounted for.


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have several of Anessa's uarus that I have personally bought myself or gotten from other members. They look great and are obviously one of my favourite fish  Congrats to all the lucky buyers!


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Silver tip BN plecos!!! 
I want them PM me please.
With location additional info


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

aquaboy71 said:


> I have several of Anessa's uarus that I have personally bought myself or gotten from other members. They look great and are obviously one of my favourite fish  Congrats to all the lucky buyers!


I almost bought the last ones from her last batch, but I had to back off since I was planning a planted tank (my current 75G). They certainly are one of the most beautiful uraus i've seen


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

And just 2 days after selling the Uaru juveniles, voila, James and Penny get busy again. Right now they are guarding a tiny group of wigglers. And the circle of life begins again...

I guess they don't like the empty nest syndrome!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

excellent let us know when they are ready.
congrats on the continuous circle of life.


----------



## kirkdgxp (Apr 21, 2010)

Very high quality babies.....I am impressed and so are my clients....and no I don't name my fish


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

pm'd thanks


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

hi im interested in the Silver-tip BN plecos. but before i get some how big do they get?
Thanks.


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

The Uarus are growing beautifully. They are swimming around in a group with mom and dad. The size difference per day is amazing.

BN plecos max at about 4 inches but I have seen one that was in a 180 gallon that got to 6 inches.

Please be patient if I don't return PMs right away. Real life has been tricky lately...


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

I have quite a few Silver-tip BN plecos ready for sale in a range of sizes. Need a tank cleaned?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

congrats on the uaru production line!!! busy parents. uarus are cool fish.the babies are so cute. 
i have a group again . the orange ones this time. they are nicknamed "poor mans discus".


----------



## kirkdgxp (Apr 21, 2010)

Very Beautiful fish, Anessa raises ....I have some in a corporate tank in Chilliwack that are doing just wonderful


----------



## clairel (Apr 22, 2010)

*uarus*

anessa,
do you have any uarus left? 
Claire


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes, Claire. I'll let you know when they are ready to sell. They are doing really well and they are 3/4 - 1 inch long at the moment.


----------

